# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Hyloxalus Azureiventris Vivarium

## ToadPaparazzi

I just finished building a 24x18x18 ExoTerra for a 3.1 group of Hyloxalus Azureiventris that will be coming as soon as the weather cools here (it's been in the high 90s for quite some time.  I forgot to take build photos as usual :|

I just picked up some rocks that are being sanitized right now...  They will be put together tonight as a cave; Azureiventris are often found in rock piles in the wild.

Leaf litter and plants will be added hopefully tomorrow.

-Christian

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Added the rock piles and a few plants... I will be adding some oak-leaf ficus and leaf litter for finishing touches... Then it's on to play the waiting game  :Wink:

----------


## bobrez

Awesome I love water features, yours looks great. Hardest part ive found is keeping the LL out of the pond, what may
help is some plants along the bank  :Smile:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I don't mind leaves in the water... They add tannins which are very beneficial to the tadpoles  :Smile: 

I use tree fern posts as a barrier to keep most leaf litter and substrate out of the water.

-Christian

----------


## bobrez

> I don't mind leaves in the water... They add tannins which are very beneficial to the tadpoles 
> 
> I use tree fern posts as a barrier to keep most leaf litter and substrate out of the water.
> 
> -Christian


Nice I like the use of the tree fern for a barrier  :Smile:  cant wait see the azureiventris in there
What is used to make that awesome stream?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I can't either! I hope the weather cools soon so I can get them in there!

----------

